# Radon Render 8.0 Rahmenhöhe berechnen



## erichtj1965 (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo Gemeinde, ich hab da mal ne Frage: Ich habe gerade die Rahmenhöhe auf der Radon Seite für das Render 8.0 berechnen lassen. Zack...Ergebnis 49cm. HÄÄÄÄÄÄ, wenn ich dann in die Geo's schaue, bräuchte ich ein XL Rahmen???
Hab dabei an das Sattelrohr als Bezug genommen. Was habe ich falsch gemacht, da ich nur 174cm groß bin, und eigentlich einen M Rahmen bräuchte. Das Sattelrohr ist dann aber nur 42,5 cm lang.


----------



## Oshiki (13. Mai 2020)

Wie ist deine Schritt & Armlänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erichtj1965 (13. Mai 2020)

Schrittlänge 83cm, Armlänge ca 54cm


----------



## Oshiki (13. Mai 2020)

Bei deiner Größe sollte L  M sehr gut passen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. Mai 2020)

Bei 174cm würden wir M empfehlen.


----------



## Oshiki (13. Mai 2020)

Sorry gerade festgestellt, das ich mich verschrieben hatte, bzw. ich nicht rechnen konnte.
18" war bei mir heute L. Asche über mein Haupt.
Ich meinte auch M!


----------

